# cpt 36415



## anggand@aol.com (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anybody know if we can bill cpt code 36415 with dx V58.69 and V58.83 and get reimbursed.  We do U/A screenings and we usually bill 80101 QW with V58.69 and V58.83 but sometimes the pt can not pee in the cup so we do a blood draw instead.   please help


----------

